# Sera Floredepot



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone ever tried this?
I see them in nice little tubs, but never heard of anyone ever trying them!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I've tried them, they work well and plants thrived. Expensive though, you still have to use root tabs when nutrients are depleted. It can get a little messy if you have burrowers that likes to dig through substrate - it is meant to be used as a bottom layer like laterite.

My preference would be flourite.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks, just needed to know =) I keep seing this nice yellow bucket, but i never see anyone buy it! So I thought I just ask the experience ones on the forum =)


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had excellent results with this in my first planted 46 gallon bowfront. Plants thrived well but as mentioned root tabs will alleviate the depletion time (or once depleted act as a nutrient source).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you do column dosing (dosing the water column with NPK and trace), root tabs and other ferts are nice, but not needed. Many rooted plants can be grown without substrate. With sufficient dosing, the roots are just plant anchors.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I luv hearing your thoughts 2wheelsx2, thanks for answering so many of my questions!
I was asking about this cuz I got a friend that can get it to me for a discount! but I'm mainly using it in a 5gallon tank for shrimps! I hear ADA soil ALOT, cuz they're good for shrimps, but I don't wanna spend $50 for a bag when my project is only for a 5 gallon! Thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

No problem. I've yet to try ADA also. My concern has been cost vs benefits, but I hear it's invaluable for CRS, which I haven't tried yet. I think you should try what fits your budget and what you're comfortable with. A Ferrari is not good to you if you can't drive stick!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) HAHA! First of, Ferrari is invaluable to me even if i drive stick =) i rather have a Ducati! LOL! But i know what you mean!

I have those crystal red shrimps? do they matter? Im trying to fit it into my budget as little as possible =) the wifey/partner at home have enough of me putting money on the hobby! LOL! But if the Sera Floredepot will fly around... i guess i gotta figure something else!

Thanks with the great help!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha....not much of a Ducati guy, I've ridden lots and prefer KTM and BMW. 

As for shrimps, I'm just keeping RCS because they're easy. It'd be better for you to ask people like jliang, Shaobo, and CRS fan in the crustacean forum probably. Would hate to give you bad advice when the shrimps are so valuable, since I have no direct experience with those.


----------

